# Please help - Medicare Denial Procedure code 86038 due to frequency



## AmandaLNguyen1981 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been on the CMS website, the Noridian website and I am struggling to find any updates on if CPT code 86038 limitations for frequency have changed.  It used to be every 3 months the patient could have this done, but as of November 1st I have received 8 denials for this procedure due to frequency
.  Any recommendations as to where to find an update on this code or any lab procedure codes that may have new limitations on them?  86038 is the Antinuclear antibodies (ANA) lab testing.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.   
Thank you,


----------

